# Windows 11 ThrottleStop FIVR 'Not Available'



## rompr (Mar 2, 2022)

TS running fine on my old 6300u but now I'm running 1135G7 Windows 11 (Acer Swift 3 SF313-53) . I disabled both VTX & VTD in the bios and both Virtual Machine Platform & Windows Hypervisor Platform within windows and then removed the ini file but the result is still the same. The FIVR section is greyed out and reads 'not available'. Is there anything I can do or does this require an update to TS?


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 3, 2022)

The 11th Gen G7 series do not let you access the FIVR settings. According to Intel, the FIVR does not exist in these CPUs.

In my opinion, the FIVR probably still exists but Intel no longer allows software to access these settings. That is what the "Not Available" means. Intel might have disabled something at the hardware level to block this.



rompr said:


> require an update to TS?


TS works fine on the 12th Gen processors and on all of the 11th Gen processors except for the G7 series. I do not believe that there will ever be a way to access the FIVR, if if exists, on the G7 CPUs.


----------



## rompr (Mar 3, 2022)

Well balls. I really loved TS for it's ability to reduce temperatures and thus cur down on laptop fan noise. What could I use instead if I just wanted to reduce noise?


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 3, 2022)

You can use ThrottleStop to reduce your CPU speed by reducing the Speed Shift Max value in the TPL window. This obviously reduces performance but it might also reduce heat and fan noise.

I think Intel over reacted to the Plundervolt issue. Getting rid of voltage control fixed the above problem while costing them virtually nothing. People that have not been happily using ThrottleStop for years do not understand why voltage control in a laptop is important.


----------



## rompr (Mar 3, 2022)

OK, is there anything else that can be done to reduce fan noise? I primarily play Overwatch and the interesting thing here is that the CPU temperature doesn't get excessive but the GPU hits 80c and the fans are very noisey. Is there a way to reduce the GPU speed (and hopefully that reduces temps and that hopefully calms the fans). From a recent 15m game:


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 3, 2022)

Perhaps you can use MSI Afterburner to control your Nvidia GPU.


----------

